# 67 GTO wont turn when hot



## gsmed (Jul 25, 2005)

I have a '67 389, auto, convert. Always been a great car, but this spring when i took it out of storage, a new problem occured. when the engine gets hot, i try to turn key and nothing. no click, nothing. i replaced battery and started. when cold it just fires fine. i sit for about an hour and she fires again. i have had problems with starting last year where i had to jmmy shifter to get the engine to fire. any ideas? any help appreciated.

greg 

my apologies for posting in the new car section.


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Try using a heavier gauge wire from the starter to the battery. That worked for my 4-speed


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I had a 67 in the early 70's and had the same problem. I would take a lug wrench and tap the starter abbendix and the car would fire up. I replaced the abbendix and fixed the problem.


----------



## Rob (Aug 7, 2004)

Do you have a heat shield? Our 69 SS used to do that until we bought a heat shield for the starter. After that, never a problem.


----------



## geeteoh (Jul 27, 2004)

I had a similar problem with my 70 LeMans. A new positive battery cable solved it.


----------



## deftec (Dec 26, 2004)

Mine has a similar problem, after it's been running it doesn't want to start but, it eventually turns over and starts just have to mess w/ it for a while. We're about to replace some distributor parts and see if that helps the problem


----------



## anmracing (Feb 9, 2005)

The starter solenoid might be going bad... Heat build up will cause it to not start until it cools down. If you tap the solenoid with a screw driver or a lug wrench it will kick over. A new wire to the battery and make sure the connection are very clean may help, but a starter may be what is really needed in this case. 

Start by making sure all connection are clean and tight, especially at the battery. Timing is also something you may want to check if the solenoid is weak like that. Its best to start with the easy stuff first. A good idea is a remote solenoid. Summit carries them and is well worth the $15-$20. Of course if you have a show quality car, you may not want to go down that road, so to speak.

Good luck......


----------



## ALTEREGO (Aug 20, 2005)

Try replacing the magnetic pickup inside the disitributor housing.


----------

